# Video of my awesome fish (including new angelfish and discus)



## anessa (Apr 26, 2010)

So we just got a couple of angelfish in the last week and unexpectedly traded for a Discus today. They seem to be fitting in with our rainbowfish very well. You can see the two Leopard Ctenopomas peeking in the background. They will be sold in a couple of weeks.


----------



## seanyuki (Apr 22, 2010)

Hi Anessa .....nice planted tank and video....thanks for sharing


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

What beautiful rainbows and angels! The tank is gorgeous and I really love the discus too!


----------



## anessa (Apr 26, 2010)

I should mention that I'm aware of the algae I've got.  I ran out of Excel and I'm going to try Metricide. My plants are a bit more wild and natural anyway because I don't use CO2 or any complicated dosing.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I saw it, but in a natural tank it looks right. Once you dose the Metricide it'll go away. You might consider cutting the photoperiod back a little bit and that should help. Tank looks great and plants are healthy.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Very nice Anessa. I miss my Kutubu Rainbows. One day i'll get a big tank for rainbows, one day.

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## ray00ching (Apr 29, 2010)

I am so glad my discus is doing great in your tank. Your plecos are fine in my tank too.
Hopefully, I will see her more in your future video.
Thanks!


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

That discus is going to think it's a rainbow in no time!! Beautiful tank - I love all the colors. Thanks for posting.
Shelley


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

Looking real good, Anessa.
Very nice discus !


----------

